# IBEW Local 353 JAC INTAKE FOR 2013



## Sparky_TO (Feb 23, 2013)

If anyone has any information on when is the next intake of apprentices going to be it would be extremely helpful. There is a few kids who want to start their apprenticeship. Also can we as members sponsor someone in to the local ourselves.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

A local 353 contractor can sponsor an apprentice by contacting and informing the JAC of their intentions, however, by doing that the contractor agrees to hold onto the apprentice for the entire apprenticeship. If the contractor and apprentice have a falling out, the apprentice is out of the union without any recourse. It is a somewhat unjust system.

The intakes are usually in april or may, and sometimes october. I wouldn't get my hopes up if I was one of those kids though. They usually have something like 1000 applicants and bring in 160 of them. They would have better luck out west.


----------



## Sparky_TO (Feb 23, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the information, i will pass it on and we will pursue all available options. I am new to the board so i dont know if i should be only posting under the union section or not. If anyone has any other info it will be greatly apreciated. Once again thank you for your input.


----------

